# TTMB Beach Gathering May 28th-Surfside



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This one will be between entrances 5 and 6 on what most folks know as Sam's Beach. Bring your wife, kids, dogs, girlfriends, old man, and a lawn chair and come have a good time. It's all g-rated and guaranteed to be a good time. The pre-party is Friday night, the main event is Saturday night, and the hard core version runs through Sunday night and into Monday morning. There's sure to be some 'git fiddles playing, way too loud country music coming outta Shadman's Ford (man, I miss that), lots of sand, fishing and water. Not only that, the company should be pretty good too. Come on down and get some sand in your shoes or between your toes.


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

I'm marking my calendar right now! I had a great times last year, and Im sure this year will rock pretty hard too. Hmm....Now all I have to do is attempt to get a few of my coven to come and oh boy, it will definitely be a party to not be missed! I'm all excited now....can't wait..

Juan


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It's gonna be a blast! Who's got a spot for me to sleep (what little bit I'll be doing)?


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

HI SHAD MAN

THANKS FOR REMEMBERING STIX IN THAT PHOTO LINE UP!!
*MONT*
* AND THE REST OF YOU BEACH BUMS, GIVE ME SOME IDEA AS HOW I CAN GIVE YOU GUYS A BILLYSTIX SPIRAL FOR THE BEACH BASH. SOME KIND OF CONTEST, I COULD HAVE THE DATE AND YEAR AND SAY SOMETKING LIKE *
* "BEACH BUM GET TOGETHER"*
* "5-23-O5*
*OR ANY THING YOU FEEL THAT WOULD BE BETTER, I CAN BUILD A BEACH TYPE ROD FOR THE CONTEST, DONT LET ME DOWN GUYS.*
* STIX*
 NIGHT OF THE BASH


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I like "The '05 Yellow Shirt Gathering". Too few yellow shirts in all those pictures I posted! We definitely need a gathering with a strong TTMB color showing! If you've got a TTMB yellow shirt, wear it! If not, wear anything else yellow that you have! 

What do y'all think? Is that a good name for the gathering? The CCCFers have the yellow flag also, and I'm sure we can talk some of them into making it down!

Maybe someone can get a shirt-buy put together for those who want 'em?

Did someone mention they had a line on a flat-bed gooseneck trailer to be able to have a full jam? Was there also someone with a large generator for plugging equipment in?


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

The Yellow Shirt theme is good, but I think with some creativity we could come up with a Gathering Name worthy of putting on that Billy Styx offered up.

How about a Gathering Name Contest?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yellow shirt? I was planning on going topless!


----------



## REELSINGER (Jan 4, 2005)

*Billystix giveaway Idea*

Why don't we have the first annual TTMB Ugly Hat Party....Ugliest hat wins the prize!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Could have a fishing contest for the fishing rod. How bout biggest fish wins, the black tips should be in by then.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good to me! An actual fishing contest to win the Billystix rod! And I still like "The '05 Yellow Shirt Gathering". Or maybe "The '05 TTMB Colors Gathering". We haven't had a colors gathering in ages! 

Hope to see you there, Keith!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Juan! 

Mont. You bringing the T-Maxx?


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Can't believe it, a party and I'm off that weekend. Can't wait to meet all you nuts!

FlatoutFishin


----------



## droneone (Mar 24, 2005)

If y'all don't mind a newbie, my lady and I could make it. Hopefully some of y'alls experience could rub off on me =)

!c


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Look forward to meeting you there, droneone! 

Did we lose our sticky?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It would be great to meet new people. 

Everyone is welcome. Thats what were about.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

*Oh Dang It!!*

I've got a big graduation party booked for the 28th!! Hope to make it down on Sunday morning though.

Later,

Jeff


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

*Beach Gathering*

My Son will be having his Graduation at Clear Creek on that Friday night and we have relatives coming in from out of town. If they leave early enough on Sat. We will load up and head that way. Sure hope we dont have the sandstorm like the last time.LOL I prolly still have some of that sand in all my camping gear.
If we show up I will bring my 5KW generator, and some heavy duty ext. cords.
Sidecutter


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Hope to see you guys there, Jeff and James! I _plan_ on making it down there Friday night and staying through Sunday noon-ish (maybe later - who knows?). How many other hard core folks are planning to stay either Friday or Saturday night, or both?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

We are going to stay on Saturday night with my little girl and wife. I will probably get a sitter for my son.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I will probably stop by but I will be staying at my house about 15 mins up the road or at the bayhouse in Christmas bay.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

who's bringin the crawfish?? i have put it on my calendar, which of course means the wind will be blowing. i have a double propane burner i can bring, but no boiling pots. also gotta get myself a new surf rig or 2. i'm trying to recruit a few more people as well.


----------



## surfcaster111 (May 21, 2004)

Me and my crew will be there for friday and saturday.That's about all the sand my wife can handle at one time.I'm game for the fishing contest,sounds like fun.Time to respool the 9/0.Looking forward to meeting you all.

See ya,


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Me and the girls will be there for sure saturday afternoon thru sunday am, if not earlier! Dont know the boys schedule, but they may tag along as well!

Brian


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Count DallasRick in. I just moved to Houston this past weekend and am ready to get to the beach. looking forwards to meeting everyone, DallasRick out...


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

The new bride and I are coming, just havent decided for how long yet. Will also be bringing some, if not all (4) of our kids.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

dallasrick said:


> Count DallasRick in. I just moved to Houston this past weekend and am ready to get to the beach. looking forwards to meeting everyone, DallasRick out...


We can have our smack off...lol


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Now THAT will be cool! Mary and I will be there for the duration.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sweet! If I'm driving all the way down there, I better hear more than three songs!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Promises sent, Promises kept! 


I gayruntree I can sing more than one song a day!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

LMAO! I sure hope so...I'm sure I'll manage to keep you up late at least one of those nights! I've been practicing my pickin'!


----------



## EZ ED (May 21, 2004)

*Hey, He who keeps his coins in the shade*

The wheels on the bus go round & round doesn't count as one of them!!!!!!!!!!(LOL)

EZ


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

don't you be dissin' CC you hippie! You weren't even there!


----------



## surfcaster111 (May 21, 2004)

*Equipment*

I don't have a generator,but I do have a heavy duty ext. cord (10/3 X 150') that I will gladly donate to the cause if needed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Hey Rick.*

You think Jeff has learned any chords yet?  :dance:


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the support, Shawn! Gary, he's learned quite a few, actually. Just don't ask him to match them to his voice. (Ducking very low in Texas, not Colorado!)


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

They're supposed to be on the same key!?! Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whats a "Key"?


----------



## Aunt Joyce (May 21, 2004)

*HEY! 
That's the day before my 76th Birthday!

Now I want y'all to have one on me!
*


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Will do AJ, I tell you what I'll even have more then one just for you. 

Mud Bugs??????????????
I can get them for about 1.30 a lb good size bugs, i had some on sunday that the guy cooked and was selling. Let me know and i will get this togather. I dont have the stuff to cook'em but i can help get them. Who want to go in on a few bags of bugs?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'll toss in a $20.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

We gonna purge um in the surf again.... LMAO.... gritgritgrityyyyy



Neverenough said:


> Will do AJ, I tell you what I'll even have more then one just for you.
> 
> Mud Bugs??????????????
> I can get them for about 1.30 a lb good size bugs, i had some on sunday that the guy cooked and was selling. Let me know and i will get this togather. I dont have the stuff to cook'em but i can help get them. Who want to go in on a few bags of bugs?


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Gritty*

Those were tasty but had enough grit to make sure you knew you were at the beach!

I've heard of having sand in every orifice.....but that sealed the deal!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

well if we have enough interest and i can collect some money ahead of time i can pick them up and purge them before i go to the beach.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

*Joey and I will definately be there!*

I've already informed Hubby that we are going and asked him if he wanted to come along for the weekend. (he's not real tolorant of sand for some reason) LOL
Joey's birthday is May 26th, so we plan on making it a beach birthday party for him as well. He'll be a whole 20 years old. 
He has been in Virginia on his 2 week training for the Army Reserves, and he got himself injured pretty good. He's in a softcast and has some nerve damage to his ankle. (mommy's little sick call Ranger!) LMAO!
Hopefully he will be a tad more mobile by the end of May.

He has also taken the liberty of inviting a few of his friends from his unit to come down and join us. I hope this isn't a problem and I hope everyone gives these guys the warm welcome and thanks they deserve for serving our country.:flag:

Kay


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

Team Happy Hookers should be there to kick back, and have a good time, and wet a line or two!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Kristen and I are figuring out what we need to do to be able to attend this gathering. I hope we can make it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hope yall make it out Dave. Hope to meet ya!

BTW. Thanks for the post on the RC forum.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

N/P and hope to see ya up thata WAY in MAY. LOL Im such a dork


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Yo G...got me a new beach ride. Back in the 4 wheel bitness...woo hoo. No landcrusher this time though. I am buying my 3rd chevy. 76 Nova, 78 Camaro and now an 89 Suburban shes an oldie but a goodie. Just need to paint her green...lol. Low miles..someone took good care of her

Say junior, maybe I can rustle up some sharks for you again???


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Drew. Got room for me?


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I always got room for you, baby. At least now I can fish whenever I want. Mama ain't letting her new ride down there. I won't take the TGD mothership either so I was stuck. But now...you can sit in the back and watch tv. woo hoo We'll make a run after I pick it up. Old Man Daniels wants it out of his driveway..lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I love you man!


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

sure drew you know I love those sharks jumping 2 feet away from me! anytime you can get them to do it for me let me know and I'll come running


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Sure sounds like a good time I may be able to make it down. Sure would be nice to put some faces and names together.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Jr, you can just harpoon them when I get them to fly for you, okay?


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 10, 2005)

Don't know any of you guys but I would really like to come down there for this bash and place some faces with names. Does anyone have room at their house for me to hit the floor? Anything would be appreciated.

Robert


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 10, 2005)

Guess I should have mentioned. I'm good for brining down some stuff and donating to the cause for mudbugs, beer, fire wood, etc, let me know what is needed and I'll do what I can. Thanks.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hope yall dont mind when I say I dont like "Ditch Lobsters". 

Im in the mood for some Chicken Peppers.


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

*What To Bring*

Hope to be there Fri. Nite, Sat.,& Sat. Nite. What to Bring? Food?, Drinks?, Cash?. Is there an entrance fee? Or is there a donation box?

Thanks, John & Shirley


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

starshine. No entrance fee or donation box. It's open to one and all. Bring what you want to eat and drink. Got a special dish that you think everyone ought to try, bring it as well.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey man. Im tired. Very tired. Im working 7 days a week with a few 12 hour days thrown in. Tomarrow is Sunday, and Im working. DOUBLE TIME. 

72 hours this week. I need to get away. I need to fish. I need to act a fool like I know how to play a guitar. I need to dance around a camp fire. I need to get eatin by skeeters. I need to see my family. And I hope to increase the membership of my family.

Lets make this one to remember.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i hope i get to go!!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Couple of questions about the gathering. Does anyone have a map they can post of the exact location? Are most people camping on the beach or staying in motels close by? Also, how often will other gatherings be after this one? I know this one is on the beach, but looking forward to one in a bay also so I can bring the boat.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Txfirenfish, i will post a map later, but the question about a boat launch is easy. Once on the beach we go about 1/2 between access road 5 and 6. If you go to access 6 and go straight across there is a boat launch that goes out into christmas bay. From there you can hit sanluis pass, west bay, bassdrop, and so on. If you want to bring the boat comeone with it i am sure you can even find someone that wants to go fishing too.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Txfirenfish said:


> Couple of questions about the gathering. Does anyone have a map they can post of the exact location? Are most people camping on the beach or staying in motels close by? Also, how often will other gatherings be after this one? I know this one is on the beach, but looking forward to one in a bay also so I can bring the boat.


Here are some directions to Christmas Bay. Instead of taking the 100-yard long road that goes to Christmas Bay, go the opposite way about 50 yards and you are on the beach at Access Rd. #6.

http://www.packtx.org/Documents/DirectionsandMaps/ChristmasBay.htm

You can definitely bring the bay boat if you want. Christmas Bay is directly across Bluewater Highway from the beach, and is one of my favorite places on the coast to fish. It is pretty shallow, so don't try to launch an offshore boat there, but the fishing can be great.

If you want an interactive map, use the link below. I have it centered right now on approximately where Access Rd #5 and #6 are. They are marked by signs on the side of the Bluewater Highway. The island is only about 300 yards wide at this point, so you can see bay and beach from the highway.

http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?addr=402+BLUEWATER+HWY&csz=surfside%2C+tx&country=us&new=1&name=&qty


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanx for the help guys. I'm looking forward to meeting all you fine fishin folx. Dont think Ill be able to bring the boat this time, but would like to in the future. Have never fished Christmas bay before. As of right now we are planning on driving down early Saturday morning, staying the day, and coming back that nite. Sure wish it could be for the weekend tho.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Our plan is to have the Mobile Fly Tying Trailer set up at GISP, so Donna and I will make every effort to make it over. Look forward to seeing all of you. Tight Lines and no (sea) weed, Chris


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I can't tell you how ready I am for this thing! Who else is fiending for some beach??


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

I AM!! Who's gonna teach me how to catch a shark? And handle it AFTER it's caught without loosing a limb or digit? I'm planning on investigating some of the back waters across the street too. I never fished over there before so I hope to learn something.
It'll be real good to see you and your lovely bride again Shaddy!

Kay


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

So, who all will be camping at the beach any or all of the nights? I'll be there Friday and Saturday nights!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am heading down Friday and will pull out on Sunday morning.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

May I ask who is in charge of this shindig? Or organizing it? I just want to see if there is anything I can do. I would like to come for a while on Sat and meet some of you guys!!

Tina


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Just show up and have some fun, Tina. I will be in the brown Tioga with a red trailer.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks Mont!! I'll bring Beer!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'll be in the F250 diesel parked next to Monty with music blaring!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Who else is _*fiending*_ for some beach??


 Is that like Jonesin', just without the shakin' & itchin'? 

Can't make it before Sunday morning but plan on being there.

We're cooking Fajita's for about 150 screaming Sr.s Saturday night so as long as we survive that Momma, them kids & I will see y'all around brunchtime!

Later,

Jeff


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Glad you're gonna make it Tina. My 13 year old (see if you can guess where her attitude comes from) loves "my dad is an a-hole" stories. I'll have to take our picture and send it to Anne. I could probably track down Miss Lilliylicker if I try. I really miss Scott sometimes....the only guy I ever knew that I thought was funnier than me...(sigh).

Maybe we'll see Billy surf by?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Ill be there saturday morning, with surf gear and baxter. I might even have some yanks in tow. My aunt is coming down from Penn. and she wants to go to the beach.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Got any rockets left, bro?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

no we shot them all off last time we got drunk at the house.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

We'll be there from Friday thru Sunday anyway. Gotta see how hubby feels about staying till Monday. So far RSVP'd in my family that I know of unless something changes will be myself, my son Joey, my hubby Joe, Alicia and the baby Joey III.
My daughter Tara MAY come, she's still undecided. Joey's got this planned as his birthday shindig since he isn't having any sort of a party. He'd rather celebrate with ya'll anyway.

Kay


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I will be bringing my husband and 4 year old son!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I got a new rod and reel. 

Anybody up for a tournament Saturday morning?

If I can snag the company truck, Ill head down Friday night. I dont have a tent though. I seem to wear them out. I recently had to chunk the old stuff. Anyone know of a sale anywhere?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Wife has knee surgery scheduled for May 26; so im doubtfull at this point if i can make it.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Gary,

Call Josh. Maybe you can bunk with Baxter.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Academy always has good prices on tents. I will probably wait until I get to Houston to buy one. No Academy here...


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Academy has a 9'x10' dome for something like 45 bucks.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Gary, I've got a tent you can borrow for the weekend if you want. Not really big, but it will sleep 2 easy.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

should be just enough room for you and baxter Gary. He's gotten bigger since last time you saw him.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Neverenough said:


> should be just enough room for you and baxter Gary. He's gotten bigger since last time you saw him.


Baxter don't wanna sleep with Gary, poor dog says Gary farts too much...LMAO


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ohhhh yea. Bring up the Baxter farting in my tent incident! That was a trip. Dog breaks into my tent, farts, and then looks at me like "I" did it! Baxter is so smart, I allmost fell for it. 

Shane: Just get down there if you can. Hope James can make it too. Ill prolly bring his old Losi nitro RC truck down just for grins. 

BayGal. Hope to see ya soon! Yea, bring that other guy too.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Gary said:


> . Ill prolly bring his old Losi nitro RC truck down just for grins.


 hmmm, I smell a race a brewin'


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

All,

I've been posting for about a year. Jump on the site at least once a day. I'd love to meet y'all. Is this a family friendly event? No better joy in my life than a day (and sleep over at the beach) with the entire family. (I have a 9 and a 6 year old.) The wife and kids are hearty and love the beach life. But if it's a little on the rowdy side - and that ain't necessarily a bad thing, let me know.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the kids should be fine, both of mine will be there. All TTMB gatherings are kids friendly.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Couple of questions......any idea what the turnout will be like? and are some people going to be bringing their yaks to run out baits?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Turnout should be pretty big.*

Its been awhile since we had a beach gathering. If I had to guess based on past turn outs, they will probably be 15 hard core grinders that will last from Friday night untill Monday. On Saturday It wouldnt surprise me to see 100 people.

It should look like this except 50 yards long.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*We'll be there Saturday...*

Looking forward to seeing all the old TTMB'ers and hopefully meet some newbies. It should be a big group...70 - 100 or more.

Mike


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Havent seen Legate post anything lately. Anyone know if he and his better half are planning on attending?


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Tx, i will have a yak there if you want to use it and pelican and bay gal should have thier yak too.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few pics to show what you might expect to find at one of our beach gatherings. I would also expect to see 100+ TTMBers throughout the day on Saturday, and about 15-20 spending the night Friday night.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> BayGal. Hope to see ya soon! Yea, bring that other guy too.


That other guy? You mean the good-looking, handsome dude?  If ya smell somthing bad late at night, Gary, it just might _not be_ Baxter this time. :slimer:

Looking forward to seeing ya again, bro. You've been away from the beach way too long!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanx Neverenough. Have never "yak'd" out baits before and am looking forward to doing it.


----------



## Sunbird (Apr 5, 2005)

The Sunbird Team would love to make it, especially since it's in our backyard, but Jeannie and I have a previous commitment for the weekend. Y'all have fun while down here. Be sure to watch the speed limits on the Blue Water Highway. They are strictly enforced and there will be extra heavy patrols for the holiday weekend throughout southern Brazoria County. Have fun! Be safe!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Bob*



pelican said:


> That other guy? You mean the good-looking, handsome dude?  If ya smell somthing bad late at night, Gary, it just might _not be_ Baxter this time. :slimer:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing ya again, bro. You've been away from the beach way too long!


Brotherman, I cant wait! 

Found some more pictures too! I love the beach.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

You know that flag will be flyin' high...


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Angler2407 said:


> You know that flag will be flyin' high...


Flag? What flag?
Too bad there won't be a Jeep under it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Miss ya bro!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Legate*



Txfirenfish said:


> Havent seen Legate post anything lately. Anyone know if he and his better half are planning on attending?


Talked to him on the phone last night. I'm sure he'll be there.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Hope you're there bro!*



Krash said:


> Flag? What flag?
> Too bad there won't be a Jeep under it.


This one will be flying!


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Looks like it will be one heck of a turnout! Hopefully the weather will be nice. I'd love to make this one but the girlfriend and I are headed to POC for the weekend on Friday once she gets off work! Plus, my mom recently quit her job and has announced that she's gonna be there the entire weekend so I figure what better time for them to meet the new girlfriend! Also gonna try to introduce Kelly to some offshore fishing! Fingers crossed on that being a success.

CoolChange, Legate and Shaddy- sing a song for me..and wheels on the bus don't count!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It's not gonna be the same without you, Eric! Have a good time in POC, and we'll be thinking about you while we put away a few Shiners!

Have we given up on the food idea? Haven't heard anything else about it!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

The post about trash on the beach below reminded me of something. Someone please remember to bring some garbage bags. The TTMB tradition is to always leave our area cleaner than we found it, so we always clean up a radius around our site during our gatherings.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Hey Flinga ... sweet pix, man. I always love those pictures you put up of Mother Nature's natural beauty!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Shaddy, I have the bags covered. Sunday morning just wouldn't be right without Elvis and picking up trash


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Here are a few pics to show what you might expect to find at one of our beach gatherings. I would also expect to see 100+ TTMBers throughout the day on Saturday, and about 15-20 spending the night Friday night.


I think I see Shaddy's Dodge in one of those pics.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

InfamousJ said:


> I think I see Shaddy's Dodge in one of those pics.


ah, but the way loud country music is what you can't see. I can't wait to hit the beach, and the forecast is for a balmy 86 degrees.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Elvis lives.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I can't wait! 2.5 more days of work, and I'm headin' that way! 

Mont - I wasn't going to give the Ford-haters the pleasure!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Lorraine and I will be there. We'll have her mother for the weekend, so we'll limit the visit to Saturday. Rainy says she'll cook up a picnic ham for munchin'. We'll throw in $20 for the mud bugs.

Hey, Mont, are you gonna bring some sheepy stickers? I need three and can pick them up from you there.

Tom


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The sheepy stickers will be with me.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*We're a big old definite MAYBE*

Meagan has her State 6U Tournament Saturday and depending on how well they do I may or may not be there. If they get bumped out early we may load up and head down but if they end up playing 4-5 games in the heat like last weekend we prolly just head on home. It was brutal this weekend on the little ones.

Zac


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanx Yankee, I was going to ask the same question. Now I know. But heres another one. Is there a place to buy live shrimp in the area or should I pick some up in Galveston on the way?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

You can buy at the Rusty Hook (and support a TTMBer in the process) a couple miles on the Galveston side of the Toll Bridge. If you are coming the other direction (via Freeport) and don't want to go across to the G-Town side, there is Ernie's Too at Christmas Bay (directly across from where we will be), or at Ernie's, or one of several other bait camps in Freeport/Surfside. In other words, there are plenty of places to buy within 10 miles of where will be, and one of them is only about 1/8 mile away.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanx shadman.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Back to the mud bugs. If there is going to be a boil, I have three 4 lb packages of Cajun Crawfish Swamp Dust seasoning and two 4 lb packages of "Slap Ya Mama" seafood boil I can donate. That's enough for at least five large bags of crawfish using fresh stuff each time. You could probably use the three packs of swamp dust for that many bags using the same boil.

Let me know.

Hey, Jeff,

Wish I could afford your gittar. Kinda miss mine, now. Maybe another time.

Tom


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok, heres another question. Are people bringing pets? Sorry to be curious george here folx, its my first gathering.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

pets are ok my baxter will be there.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, pets are cool, as long as they are good around kids, 'cuz there will be plenty of kids there.

Is anyone interested in doing food? Darrell?  My offer to donate to the cause is still good!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

If we can't get a food theme or meat deal aranged, it would be great to have a "pot luck" dinner where everyone brings a dish or two and we gather round the TIOGA for dinner, say around 7pm with entertainment to follow beginning at 8pm.

We could start posting up our offerings to bring, and people could add to the list.

Whatcha think?!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*What to do? Oh, what to do?!?*

It always happens. Three weeks of perfect weather and then, on the weekend of the big doin's we start getting the rain. As much as I love being on the beach, I'm at the point in my life where I don't like to be on the beach when it is raining. I don't like having to roll up a soaking wet tent and get all the camping gear soaked as well. Call me old and grouchy if you want to but I just have trouble getting the fun out of chasing camping gear up the beach in 50mph winds. Kinda takes the fun edge off a weekend on the beach for me.

The closer we get to it the worse it looks for this weekend. In my quest to maximize my time on the beach and, at the same time, set my plans to arrive and depart when the weather is favorable I have played with several scenarios. I originally planned on getting on the beach about noon on Friday. Now they are calling for 60% chance of T-storms for that day. I also took a quick look at going down Thursday but wait...40% chance of rain.

Saturday is now looking like as good a day as we might have this weekend so I'm thinking about getting down on the beach super early Saturday morning and staying through the first part of the week, which is looking good at this point.

I guess I'll just hang loose and stay flexible. Be ready to roll and make my final dceision at the very last minute.

On a side note, I pulled something in my right shoulder at the beach house and it ain't purty. until a couple of days ago I could NOT raise my arm above my shoulder at all. That's getting a little better every day and yesterday I finally got enough improvement where I can have a full range of motion with my arm. It hurts like a blue 8!tc# but it is improved. Today the improvement continues, a little bit better each day.

This is going to make it necessary for me to cut back considerabley on the way I camp. As Waylon Jennings would say, I gotta small-up and simple-down. I'm cutting back on what all I bring. Only 1 table instead of 3. Won't be doing any cooking to speak of. I'll live off canned stuff, precooked bacon and hardboiled eggs, cold chicken, Sammiches, etc. I'll make coffee every day though, I can't be expected to give up all my comforts. I'd normally be bringing some contributions to the general food fund but this time I'm on the light duty list. My appologies for that. But At leas I will get to be there. At one point it didn't look like my shoulder was gonna let me out. It may be that I should sit this one out but I have been looking forward to it for so long that I'll do the best I can to work around my limitation.

In a perfect world the sun would shine, the wind would lay, the weed woud stay 50 miles off shore, and my shoulder would be completely restored to normal...in a PERFECT world. In the real world it just do the best you can with what you have. Guess I'm used to that.

See y'all sometime this weekend.

PS, anyone changed their plans on when to arrive/how long to stay based on the latest weather forecast?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

WJ, the highest chance of rain I see for this weekend based on a Galveston forecast is at 41% on Saturday night. I still plan on hitting it Friday morning and staying to at least Sunday morning.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'll still be there Friday afternoon some time (as early as I can drag myself out of bed after the previous night's happy hour!  ). If it rains during the night, I'll sleep in the truck.

According to the National Weather Service, www.weather.com , the highest chance of rain for the entire weekend is 30%. Looks like the rain will be north of Surfside. Galveston has a 60% chance on Friday and 40% for most of the weekend, but Freeport/Surfside has a 30% chance every day this weekend. I Ain't Skeered! 

Heck, I remember a ebach get-together with a tropical storm just offshore that hit just as we were waking up. I also remember Rex's tent being blown down the beach with him in it!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Well...........*

...........Not to disagree but I just took another look at weather.com and they are calling for 60% chance of rain on Friday?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

call me on my cell Friday afternoon, Jack. I will give ya a first hand report, rain or shine. We need rain so bad, I hate to wish for it to go away, but tent camping in the rain does get a bit old, very fast.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Ima gonna try and get down there sometime.*

10-4 on the tent camping in the rain...along with sand in every crack there is :wink: .Vickie and I have several things going on this weekend (wedding on sat and a 50 year anny on sunday) so if I make it, it will be just a short stay some time between friday night - sunday morn to say "howdy". 
Jack, ifn I make it I might have some relief for that arm.:wink: :biggrin: Ill bring.
Now someone take care of Flinga......I know he has been working alot lately and is more than likely to come unwound like a spring on the beach , J/K Bro.
L8tr.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Jack - You're looking at Galveston. Look 30 miles further south and it's still only a 30% chance. Type in "Freeport, TX" and you get this:

http://www.weather.com/activities/other/other/weather/tenday.html?locid=USTX0484&from=36hr_topnav_undeclared

I'm leaving in about an hour and headed that way! See you Happy Hour folks tomorrow night, and the rest of you on Friday, Saturday, or Sunday!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

BTW, if anyone needs/wants to get hold of me, my cell is 303-548-1994.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The TTMB field office is just about loaded up and ready. I have a few minor things to complete tomorrow (what the heck happened to my stereo?), but other than that, I should be on the road south once traffic clears on Friday morning. Once I clear out of town Friday morning, anyone needing me, needs to call my cell or hit the beach and bang on the door of the Tioga.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Are we doing a Crawfish boil or a potluck thing Saturday? Or are each of us just doing our own thing? I need to know before I hit the store this evening!
*Jello shots* *will be there* by popular request... *SEVERAL* popular requests!! LOL
Especially the Kay's Blue Bay!!

Kay


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Mont,
I'm just about ready to roll my own-self. I'll load the personal stuff and cold stuff in the morning and head that-a-way. I'm going in the back door because I wanna stop at Buckee's for some of that cheap ice. I plan to head out about 0730 in the morning. With my stop included I should be on the beach no later than 0930.

Kay, 
I'm not sure what all food is being brought. Badhabit is iffy so that puts a big question mark on the bugs and I can't remember what if anything anyone is bringing. My right wing is on the bumb so I'm travlin' and packin' very light. Bringing just what I need to get me by, nothing extra. This is going to be a different kind of trip for me because normally I'd bring a couple of pots of somethin. I suggest everyone bring what ever they need and if someone pops up with some goodies, all the better. 

Man, I'm buzzin'. Guess there'll be little or no sleep for me tonight.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I wouldn't count on anything organized with the food. My bunch wants burgers, so that's easy enough for me. The Tioga passed it's tailpipe inspection this morning, and I am heading down in the morning, after the traffic clears up. Sea y'all there.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I just hope the weather cooperates with us, cause its a long drive from SA to get rained out.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I've been thinking all day on how I could "Sugar Coat" this post. But that would be less than honest and I would never BS yall. I've been known to work alot of hours and to bounce around from department to department filling in where needed. Buzzword of the month is "Waterbug". Those weird bugs that can walk on water skittering to and fro. (Right before the Bull Frog eats them). Tomarrow will be the 3rd different group I have worked for this week! Theres a blessing, and a curse for being as good as I am. 

Bottom line, its a holiday weekend that pays double, and double time and a half. It was offered and Im taking it. I may not be the smartest guy around, so I use a calculator to do my math and I dont think I should pass it up. Its not just all about next paycheck either. When its all over and half of our manufacturing is outsourced, I may be one of the last men walking. 

A Waterbug!

This gathering is extra special and I hate to miss it, especially with Jeff coming down. I'll miss every one of yall but, I have to look out for the MoNeY! Its just too good to turn down. And not wise. Wisdom sometimes sucks!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

That frickin' sucks, G.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Drew.*



Angler2407 said:


> That frickin' sucks, G.


You know more about my personal bussiness than most here. You understand the situation and why I take the work.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Still Sucks, Hoss...


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Ya it does Gary, it really sucks!!! I had been telling Kristen that me and you talk alot on the boards (even you know down there) LMAO and we were gonna get to meet you.

But you do what ya need to do, next time bro.


Oh is any one bringing big tarps for shade?????????


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im gonna miss ya guys. And I was looking forward to meeting you Dave. Were the same, but different. lol.

Now, of course I will quit my job if anyone has a better offer???????????


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Gary, I will hoist one in your honor this weekend, bro. Do what ya gotta do. You know you will be missed, but I understand too. 

Dave, I have a 10 by 10 and a 10 by 20 canopy and I will be bringing both of them. They should make some nice shade or keep the rain off, either way. We may get rained on, but rained out isn't happening.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Cool Mont if you want another one I will gladly bring it up, I do hope it doesnt rain too much though, if at all.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Right now, it's raining a really soft, light rain, and considering how dry it's been, it's welcomed. Looking at radar, I would guess we have another hour or so. Given the heat, I think that afternoon pop up showers are bound to happen. I really don't see it just raining and raining, more like a quick downpour and back to sunshine. Honestly, it's been so hot, the change is welcome and even if we get a bit damp down there, I would suspect it's not going to be for long. I am really looking forward to the whole deal, and it's going to be my first day(s) off in a month.


----------



## Bottomfeeder (May 21, 2004)

Safe travels to all making the trip, and prayers sent for good weather!


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Jello Shots are in the works as I type!! Eat enough of them, you may get wet but won't care!!!! LOL

Kay


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

> Badhabit is iffy so that puts a big question mark on the bugs and I can't remember what if anything anyone is bringing.


Dang Jack, am I the only one on this forum that can cook crawfish ???? LOL :biggrin:

My friends, normally I would make a big showing at a shindig like this, cook up a couple sacks of bugs, a big ol' batch of steamed veggies (Rex's favorite), and a wild hog shoulder or two.... But, I have some circumstances that make that impossible, the first being I have a 15' gash in the top of my traveltrailer, and with the chance of rain it's gonna stay covered up in the driveway, but the good news is the trucking company is gonna send me a check to have it fixed.....Also, May is the month that I have several large annual expenses due and funds are tight for me right now... However I do plan on showing up and drinking all yall's beer...LOL..J/K..... I do feel bad for not being able to provide the support for this gathering as I have in the past, hope you all understand... See ya Saturday


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Just show up brotherman. You can't drink all of what I am packing down


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Castaway Kay <~~ gonna trade Mont Jello Shots for a decent drink


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Gary, Mi Amigo! I'm in the same way. I've got to work. No way out of it. The numbers thing plus the homeowners are in a time frame. Y'all will be having a great time, I know!!!Someone do me a favor...take an envelope and put a little bit of sand in it and send it to me. I could use it.

My hope is for y'all is good temps, good weather, good food, and awesome fun!

Rick


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*D, it ain't about the cookin'*

As much as you have done and continue to do for this fine group...and as much as we love your vittles....your company is what we enjoy the most.

Do me a favor and get your buns down there this weekend and just kick back and relax...you deserve it amigo. No worries about gettin' the food started so everyone can eat on time. No worries about who's going to have a place to sleep....get yourself a Mint Julip with a little umbrella and a hammock and just lay there and enjoy the sounds of the surf.

On a sad note, looks like I'm not going to be able to make it. I've got a bum toe to deal with and my first follow up is tomorrow. I'm kind of doubtin' that the Doc will clear me to go play in the sand. Guess I could wrap it in a trash bag a show up sportin' that whole "Glad Bag" motif....naaa.

You guys have fun down there this weekend and I'll be lookin' for the pictures.

Rex


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Darrell, maybe some others can do the bugs but noone can do 'em up like you do! You got us all spoiled. But all we really need from you is yer smililn' face!

Rick, I was counting on you to help me keep from getting my feet sunburned. Now I don't know what I'll do.   

Gary, You will be missed. but we understand. Just be advised that we will talk bad about you all weekend.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

In a word...that sucks, Rex! Hope yer toe gets better soon. The picture in my mind just hurt too [email protected]@M much!

Steel toed boots offshore may be in order here! Whatcha think?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Gary, Rex & Rick,

Was looking forward to seeing y'all again! Gonna miss ya at the beach.

Everyone else worrying about getting wet ... well, just can't figure out why I should worry about getting wet at the beach! j/k The weather always cooperates for these things.

We're bringing a picnic ham for munching and y'all are welcome to it as long as it lasts. Just gotta get by my dog that will be chained to the table!!

If all goes well, I'll swing on by Friday afternoon. No tolls at the toll bridge since the off-duty sheriff deputy tried to drive through the booth. It'll be a while before they get the thing back in order, although I wouldn't put it past the county to set up a table and chair to collect your $.

See you this weekend, God willing and ........

Tom


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I reserve the right to be able to temporarily *not be able to find* anyone's keys that *need* to spend the night, Friday to Sunday and park them in the middle bunk of the Tioga. Fun is fun, but let's do it safely.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Just roll over 4 times before the heat of the sun wakes you up!*

You'll be okay! This is killing me!~



Walkin' Jack said:


> Rick, I was counting on you to help me keep from getting my feet sunburned. Now I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Rick, Gary, and Rex... Man, it won't be the same without ya'll!! Sure will miss you guys, but will be thinking of you and we will remember our missing family with a toast!
Darrell, sure hope you make it down, even for a day trip.
I've got almost 200 Jello shots made, with extra Kay's Blue Bay shots this time since I had so many requests for them.
Somebody better eat these things or Kay is gonna be one wasted chica!! LOL

Kay


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I do belive Kristen and I just decided we will be enroute tomorrow unless the weather gets REALLY REALLY BAD <-------------voodoo voodoo twitch//. So I hope to see yall soon.

By the way can someone post the best roads/way to get there from SA. Thank you.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Save me a couple of jello shots please.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

San Antone... I-10 to Hwy 99 (The Grand Parkway in Katy) and head south.

Take it down about 40 miles through the country following signs taking you to Brazos Bend State Park. 

About a 1/2 mile past Brazos Bend's entrance is a dead end. That is FM 1462. Hang a Left.

Take 1462 to FM 521. At that 521 light hang a Right. Take 521 down (it will turn into Business 288 after you go under the Hwy 288 overpass) and after you go under Hwy 288, the second light (I'm pretty sure) is FM 523. At 523 take a Left. Be careful not to go to West Columbia or Brazoria on the curve to the left as you go down 521 though.

Take 523 for 25 minutes or so and you will come to Hwy 332. There is a Buccee's at that light. Thats a great palce to stop and load up on ice & stuff. Take a left on 332.

Go down 332 about 10 minutes and you will climb over the Surfside Bridge. At the other side of the bridge is a stop light. There is a Stop N Go there. Take a left at that light. 

As you go thrugh Surfside (watch your speed!!) eventually you will start seeing blue signs on the left side of the road that point to the right. They will say Access Road #2, Access Road #3 ect. At Access #5, turn right onto the beach. Once on the beach, turn left. Look for the crowd.

I'm gonna PM you another cell number in case you have trouble...

Mine is 281 217 9679 but Cingular SUCKS!!! and may not reach there. My buddy's reaches everywhere, so I'll PM you his...

Drew


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Cingular usually works from that area for me.


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Txfirenfish.. there should be plenty to go around. I made about 200. Think I need to make more?

In case anybody is interested, here is a surfcam for Surfside. Sure is pretty and predicted to be flat conditions thru-out the weekend. Can't wait to hear folks start screaming FISH ON!!

http://www.netsurfing.com/surfcam/index_orig.shtml

Anybody know how Verizon Wireless or T-Mobile do out that way as far as signal strength?

Kay


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Headed fer duh beach!*

Man! What a surprise! I actually slept well last night! Infact I slept until Pam's alarm went off at 7:00. Puts me behind a bit but I'm on my way now. Should be on the beach between 10:30 and 10:45.

WHOOOP!!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

*Cell*

Kay, I was down there last week and Verizon works fine. I like the web cam title.....Lake Surfside....nice!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Still haven't seen whether anyone is bring mud bugs or not, or maybe I just missed it. I'll bring a bunch seasoning just in case.

GY

Oh yeah, in G-town, 84 degrees, sunny, little breeze coming out of the southeast, muggy just like the TX coast is supposed to be this time of year. Gonna take a ride across the Pass right after some gumbo and a ham finish cooking (and before the mother-in-law comes! Actually we get along great!)


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm heading down now! See you guys in a few!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

DAMMIT DAMMIT DAMMIT< 

Im gonna miss yall. My frustration level is at 11 on a scale of 10. Plenty of pictures and great stories will help me feel better. 

Please, be safe, have a good time, and know Ill miss yall.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Whats the deal Gary?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Talked to Mont at noon, he said you could run the surf in a bass boat at 100mph and not spill yer beer, tallest wave was 6"... green to the second bar....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Josh, work!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

the only window i may have is sunday morning. hope the surf holds. dang i'm gonna miss the nightlife and food!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

thats a dirty 4 letter word man, but it has to be done. Ill toast one for you. Well yall i aint going to sleep tonight so im heading out. See yall there.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Hoist one for me too, amigo!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Rick,

Hoisted one for ya'! I'll try to get some pics up tonight. probably start a new thread for it. Tomorrow morning at the latest (gotta find the camera first). 

We bugged out a bit early, so there won't be a bunch of gathering 'round the campfire type pics. There will be some familiar faces, tho.

TOm


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Had a great time, as usual! It's always cool to see some new faces and of course hang out with the folks I don't see nearly enough any more. When I took off, the wind was just starting to kick up and I had a bad feeling about what was coming. About the time I got north of Freeport, it unleashed on me, so I called up Mike and told him they'd better start packing it up and get ready for it! Glad everyone got everything tied down and packed up in time. 

And I'm already looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mont, did my PayPal for the stickers ever go through?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Cant wait till the next one. Ill leave the weather at home this time.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Gary, try a private message instead of bringing up a huge and very old thread next time. Sheesh.


Gary said:


> Mont, did my PayPal for the stickers ever go through?


----------

